# Quick question.



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

I was wondering what the regulations are if this fall if someone came across a species that generally isnt seen in ND and shot it? Something like and oldsquaw or scoter? According to the site below its possible to see one.
http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/ndoutdoors/i ... t-one.html


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Surf Scoters will end up in the DL area...i bagged one in 2000, Heard that 2 were seen again on the big lake last year.

Mine was an immature hen, just included it in the bag limit...had it mounted as I suspect it will be the only one I see/shoot here in ND.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Whats the deal with calling the ross rare?


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

I'm just wondering what the limits/regulations are on something like that.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

You can shoot 6 a day.


----------

